# Woodstock/Canton...again



## Ol' Red (Aug 22, 2008)

Due to an increased demand, I am suggesting another get together at Taco Mac, Hwy 92 at 7:00.  Does Wednesday or Thursday work the best?

Oh, Ta-ton-ka, thanks for picking up the check last night!

Red


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 22, 2008)

Wednesday


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'll won't be able to make it on Weds., but Thurs. I could.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't get enough, can you?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 22, 2008)

Either day.  My slate is clean this time.  

I am on Vacation......

From work that is...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 22, 2008)

prefered wed, can make thurs.


----------



## ATLRoach (Aug 22, 2008)

Thurs works for me..


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya'll go ahead and set it up for what works best for the majority and if it works out I'll be there.


----------



## JR (Aug 22, 2008)

Can't do Wednesday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2008)

Wish I was closer.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 22, 2008)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I was closer.



You can stay at Kenny's!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Aug 22, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> You can stay at Kenny's!!!!


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 22, 2008)

So far Thurs seems to fit. Wouldn't want Taco Mac to feel we don't like them anymore.


----------



## JR (Aug 22, 2008)

Wed. I could do Right Wing Tavern....  Thursday, I'm out for either place, thank you.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Wed. I could do Right Wing Tavern....  Thursday, I'm out for either place, thank you.




Why don't you make up your mind!


----------



## JR (Aug 23, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Why don't you make up your mind!



Have softball Wed nights.... RWT sponsors our team, so I was planning on stopping by there before AND after my game (8:30)...  So if y'all are going to be there at say, 7ish, I could eat a quick bite with you.  Otherwise, I'm out.  Thank you.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 23, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Have softball Wed nights.... RWT sponsors our team, so I was planning on stopping by there before AND after my game (8:30)...  So if y'all are going to be there at say, 7ish, I could eat a quick bite with you.  Otherwise, I'm out.  Thank you.



Always so difficult.  Just like a woman.


----------



## JR (Aug 23, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Always so difficult.  Just like a woman.



How about this... Wed. night, I'll be at RWT from say 7:00ish to 8:00ish, if anyone wants to join me for a cold adult beverage or appetizer.  

Thank you.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 23, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> How about this... Wed. night, I'll be at RWT from say 7:00ish to 8:00ish, if anyone wants to join me for a cold adult beverage or appetizer.
> 
> Thank you.




Hey!  This is my rodeo!  I'll come to RWT Wednesday and have a Pepsi with you and meet the rest of this bunch Thursday at Taco Mac.  There....everybody is happy, a date, time and place are set.  Record time for this crowd!

Red


----------



## Lorri (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the invite.  Will try and make it on Thursday but don't know what my daughter's cheerleading schedule is yet - thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 23, 2008)

I'll be there.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 23, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Thanks for the invite.  Will try and make it on Thursday but don't know what my daughter's cheerleading schedule is yet - thanks for making me feel welcome.



Well, if it makes things easier, we could all meet at the high school parking lot about 30 min. before all the cheerleaders get ready to leave


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 23, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Well, if it makes things easier, we could all meet at the high school parking lot about 30 min. before all the cheerleaders get ready to leave



What time you picking me up? 

Should be able to make it Thursday!


----------



## Lorri (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow think that would embarrass my daughter for sure but I think there first game is away not sure where yet.


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess Ta-ton-ka chips (Bad Boy John) will be sitting beside me on Thursday since he cannot use proper language around "Bad Boy" little fish!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 25, 2008)

Bad boy John is going back to time out.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bad boy John is going back to time out.



I was thinking more along the lines of boarding school.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> I was thinking more along the lines of boarding school.



I'm not bad, I'm just a little misunderstood 

I'm the real victim here, the kid is settin me up


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I'm not bad, I'm just a little misunderstood
> 
> I'm the real victim here, the kid is settin me up


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2008)

We can let him sit between our two daughters they can straight him out real quick.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

luckylady said:


> We can let him sit between our two daughters they can straight him out real quick.



Oh no!  That is the LAST thing you would want to do!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


>




No, no, no! Violence isn't the answer. Don't hurt Lil Guppy.

I'm sure this is just a phase he's going through.

Please don't take your frustrations out on the child


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2008)

He will be speechless.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

luckylady said:


> We can let him sit between our two daughters they can straight him out real quick.



Oh please, oh please don't 

Don't make me sit between two cheerleaders 

Anything but the cheerleaders


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Oh please, oh please don't
> 
> Don't make me sit between two cheerleaders
> 
> Anything but the cheerleaders


You know you would like it - but only one of them is a cheerleader - the other one is a Lacrosse Player as well as the cheerleader is a Lacrosse Player


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

See what I mean?


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> See what I mean?


Do you bow hunt - maybe you can help me - I am looking for a bow to learn on but don't know where to look for women's bow and arrows.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 25, 2008)

I think someone is interested in buffulo hunting


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I think someone is interested in buffulo hunting


I need to learn how first - then you never know what will be up my sleeve.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Do you bow hunt - maybe you can help me - I am looking for a bow to learn on but don't know where to look for women's bow and arrows.




This is my first year.  I bought mine used from someone on the board.  We just cranked it down so I could pull it back.  I think men's/women's are the same.  Just have to have less lbs?  Am I right guys?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> See what I mean?



Ok, I'm ready!
Let's go eat!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Do you bow hunt - maybe you can help me - I am looking for a bow to learn on but don't know where to look for women's bow and arrows.



Actually, Threeleggedpygmy and I have a small archery training center nearby on Bellsferry Rd.
We give lessons and have loaner bows


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Actually, Threeleggedpygmy and I have a small archery training center nearby on Bellsferry Rd.
> We give lessons and have loaner bows


Sounds great have to come by there sometime and see what you got.  Thanks for the info.  Is it in the Publix shopping center on Bells Ferry Road.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Actually, Threeleggedpygmy and I have a small archery training center nearby on Bellsferry Rd.
> We give lessons and have loaner bows


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Sounds great have to come by there sometime and see what you got.  Thanks for the info.  Is it in the Publix shopping center on Bells Ferry Road.



No!
No pineapples involved, just arrows 

Do you want to shoot a longbow or a compound?


----------



## Lorri (Aug 25, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> No!
> No pineapples involved, just arrows
> 
> Do you want to shoot a longbow or a compound?


I think a longbow.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Sounds great have to come by there sometime and see what you got.  Thanks for the info.  Is it in the Publix shopping center on Bells Ferry Road.




That's where a couple of the others hang out with fruit salad.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 25, 2008)

No salads, maybe one pirate.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 25, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> No salads, maybe one pirate.



Exactly 

Here's our Certified Longbow instructor posing with one of many of our satisfied students. Everyone walks away with a smile at the PygmyChips33 School of Archery.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 25, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Exactly
> 
> Here's our Certified Longbow instructor posing with one of many of our satisfied students. Everyone walks away with a smile at the PygmyChips33 School of Archery.





There's one of me and him floating around out there too!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 25, 2008)

Ok so its thursday night, 7:00 at taco mac, Right??


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 25, 2008)

Correct


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 25, 2008)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Ok so its thursday night, 7:00 at taco mac, Right??



Thats the Taco Mac in Woodstock on 92 right off 575.  We have had some misunderstandings before.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 25, 2008)

I think I can find it with both eyes closed.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 27, 2008)

Who's buying?




Oh wait, I have Kenny's credit card number.


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 27, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> Who's buying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 appetizers and desserts for everyone!!


----------



## Lorri (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow a free meal - that is awesome!


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 27, 2008)

Alright, so as far as a head count:

Hicktownboy
NOYDB
Outfishhim and her pack
Redneck McGuiver
Threeleggedpigmy
Ta-ton-ka
DRB1313
Lucklady + 2 cheerleaders
and me.

Good crowd, I'll try and get there early to get a table.  PLEASE where your UGA attire.

Red


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 27, 2008)

Is Kenny at the RWT all by himself?


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 27, 2008)

I think he's there with his softball team.  I just got home from work.

Red


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 27, 2008)

When is it? I might be able to make it


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 27, 2008)

Tomorrow at Taco Mac in Woodstock at 92 and 575 at 7pm!


----------



## Buck (Aug 27, 2008)

I need a DD to and from Acworth before I can confirm...


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 27, 2008)

I am going to try and make it but I may be late because I dont get out of class until 6:30 and with traffic we will see trying to get up the interstate. So i dont know.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 27, 2008)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> I am going to try and make it but I may be late because I dont get out of class until 6:30 and with traffic we will see trying to get up the interstate. So i dont know.



We'll save ya a seat. There's no late penalty.


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 27, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> We'll save ya a seat. There's no late penalty.



Except picking up the check


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 28, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Alright, so as far as a head count:
> 
> Hicktownboy
> NOYDB
> ...



With fish I think it's called a "school"


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 28, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> With fish I think it's called a "school"



You're gonna be "schooled" tonight!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 28, 2008)

OutFishHim said:


> You're gonna be "schooled" tonight!!!



Awweee  Maannnn  Don't tell me there's gonna be a pop quiz...  I hate them things...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 28, 2008)

Poor ta-tonka, takes the short bus everytime,  he will never learn.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 28, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Poor ta-tonka, takes the short bus everytime,  he will never learn.




He just keeps coming back for more!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Aug 28, 2008)

Here I am sitting in class hoping the professor is going to let out early, I dont know if I will make it or not.


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 28, 2008)

GAbuckhunter88 said:


> Here I am sitting in class hoping the professor is going to let out early, I dont know if I will make it or not.



Know how that feels... Hope to see ya there man.  Come on even if you're a few minutes late.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 28, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Thanks for the invite.  Will try and make it on Thursday but don't know what my daughter's cheerleading schedule is yet - thanks for making me feel welcome.



A quick prediction cause I'm running late

Luckylady will be a no show cause she's really an old man
and there will be no cheerleaders tonight


----------



## JR (Aug 28, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> A quick prediction cause I'm running late
> 
> Luckylady will be a no show cause she's really an old man
> and there will be no cheerleaders tonight



  

Will be interesting to hear the stories....


----------



## DRB1313 (Aug 28, 2008)

Great turn out!!! and a good time. You could be right T.
Enjoyed it as usual, good to see everyone again.


----------



## hicktownboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Great time as always.  Great to see some new faces!  May have been the largest turnout in Canton/Woodstock Woody's Gathering History.  AND KennyJr missed it!  

Hey KennyJr... If you see my car over at you know whos house while you know who is not at home... Dont come to the door.


----------



## JR (Aug 28, 2008)

hicktownboy said:


> Hey KennyJr... If you see my car over at you know whos house while you know who is not at home... Dont come to the door.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 28, 2008)

Great to see everyone. 

Since we won't get together again till after season starts. Good luck to eveyone and take pictures!!!!!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 28, 2008)

NOYDB said:


> Great to see everyone.
> 
> Since we won't get together again till after season starts. Good luck to eveyone and take pictures!!!!!



Unfortunately  I think you are right.  It was really good to see everyone.


----------



## Ol' Red (Aug 29, 2008)

Tatonka, did you ever man up and talk to her?

Red


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 29, 2008)

Which one?


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 29, 2008)

Had a great time!  Good turnout.  Sorry nobody had a camera Al! 






hicktownboy said:


> Hey KennyJr... If you see my car over at you know whos house while you know who is not at home... Dont come to the door.




Oh my!   You probably shouldn't tell anyone about that!




NOYDB said:


> Great to see everyone.
> 
> Since we won't get together again till after season starts. Good luck to eveyone and take pictures!!!!!




Why can't there be a get together until after season?  Do you all hunt every single night?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks to you all for a warm welcome.  It was nice meeting and puting faces with all the names here.  Had I great time.  Next time I'll drive the truck though.  It got kinda cool on the ride home on the bike.


----------



## Buck (Aug 29, 2008)

Good company and good food.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Although, I nearly lost my food when I envisioned the true tale of Chip's sporting a thong with an elephant on the front...


----------



## Lorri (Aug 29, 2008)

Sorry I missed it everybody - hopefully can make the next one - Good Luck to everybody this
hunting season.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> A quick prediction cause I'm running late
> 
> Luckylady will be a no show cause she's really an old man
> and there will be no cheerleaders tonight



Funny - not an old man - I guess I will show my face at one of these gatherings and you will know I am not an old man with my cheerleader daughter.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Good company and good food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see you Mr Buck.

Sorry, I didn't realize you were still eating


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Funny - not an old man - I guess I will show my face at one of these gatherings and you will know I am not an old man with my cheerleader daughter.



We could put this controversy to rest with a few pics!


----------



## Buck (Aug 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Good to see you Mr Buck.
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize you were still eating



Same to ya John...  

We need to get our hands on that photo.  We could have some fun with that thing around here...


----------



## Lorri (Aug 29, 2008)

Ol' Red said:


> Alright, so as far as a head count:
> 
> Hicktownboy
> NOYDB
> ...


  Nope one cheerleader and one Lacrosse Player - the Lacrosse Player will get very mad if you call her a cheerleader.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> We could put this controversy to rest with a few pics!



Naw - I will show up one day and you will see with your own eyes.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 29, 2008)

I don't own any UGA attire.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2008)

luckylady said:


> I don't own any UGA attire.



Wear your Tech hat, Ol Red won't hurt you


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Same to ya John...
> 
> We need to get our hands on that photo.  We could have some fun with that thing around here...



Some things are best left to the imagination

Anyway if you posted it you'd be banded


----------



## Lorri (Aug 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Wear your Tech hat, Ol Red won't hurt you



I don't own a Tech Hat either.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 29, 2008)

luckylady said:


> Naw - I will show up one day and you will see with your own eyes.



I found this posted on the internet, so it must be true  




> Originally Posted by *luckylady*
> I am not a dude anymore; I had surgery to fix that.


----------



## Lorri (Aug 29, 2008)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> I found this posted on the internet, so it must be true



Got me confused with someone else - I was born a female and have not changed - have two daughters to prove it.


----------



## OutFishHim (Aug 29, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Good company and good food.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





buck#4 said:


> Same to ya John...
> 
> We need to get our hands on that photo.  We could have some fun with that thing around here...



That is in the works.




Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Some things are best left to the imagination
> 
> Anyway if you posted it you'd be banded



That's ok.  It can circulate through Private Messaging.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Aug 29, 2008)

Although, I nearly lost my food when I envisioned the true tale of Chip's sporting a thong with an elephant on the front...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


[/QUOTE]

I had nightmares all last night.  thats one image thats better  off blurred out...


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2008)

I was glad to see that none of the woodys people sat over near the obama rally.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 29, 2008)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I was glad to see that none of the woodys people sat over near the obama rally.



We had to hold Ol'Red back. He was muttering something about "Slapping some sense..." and "Not MY taxes...".


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Aug 29, 2008)

I could see the headlines now,  local chapter of woody's, cause riot at obama rally.  Film at 11.


----------

